# One of my best CRS



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

One of my best grade CRS..::mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Really high grade...double hinos with on entry sign,,big white Maru(Eye)....red foot...white moustache and white tail...dark red eye...:heh: :heh: :heh: 
Here is the reason of why this one is the best
.......
.......
.......
Never lose the coloration and never die..rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Now we KNow that we should buy from you =D you got very high grade shrimps


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> Now we KNow that we should buy from you =D you got very high grade shrimps


hahahahahhahahah~~~~~~you kidding me....:mrgreen: 
Forgot to show you where he lives.


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

that is so cute, where did you get him?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

skincareaddicted said:


> that is so cute, where did you get him?


Ya..........I totally want one!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

JDM!!!!

That's some cool stuff!


----------



## HotSauce (Jan 4, 2007)

:mrgreen: 
I'd need a male and a female to trying breed them...can you tell me where I can get a brace, please?

...Matteo


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

koool where did u get that thing i want one that's so kool


----------

